# Another Before & After pic.



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2014)

One of my new Favorite bottles I just picked up. After only 2 days in tumbler. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 18, 2014)

That one turned out great! Nice job!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 19, 2014)

A world of difference!


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 20, 2014)

Great job Leon,  you could show us a picture of your tumbler set up and materials used description.   I have never tumbled any glass, but I have accumulated some 2000 glass examples of glass making that was mostly hand made.  From dishes, vases, glass canes, demijohns, and early hand blown black glass and early hand made writing ink pens, bursted off little bottles that were blown in the mold.  Inks, beers, some early sodas, jugs, weather vanes, lightning rod balls, and fish net floats from little bobbers to big 16" hand blown net floats.  My home page needs a lot of additional entries, but it covers some of my 77 years of glass study and work.  A GREAT HOBBY.  I even got my better half into collecting glass that she likes, from perfumes to dishes and vases.  RED Matthews


----------

